# !Pictures-LUCKY HAD 5 Kittens THIS Morning!-Pictures!



## LuckysMommy (Mar 14, 2008)

My dad has been away this whole week and this morning Lucky was acting odd. She was in her box purring. She had stuffed one of the towels in the little door thing. We usally let her out to play in the morning but we knew something was up today... I told my mom to come home and check on her. When I came back from school my mom told me she had popped out 5 kittens around 10 AM! They are cute and eating well. None were still born and we are excited! 

Before the picturess...I have a question....When should I take the babies to the vet? My mom thinks they are too young to transport. When should we take them to get de-wormed and stuff? When do they need a checkup?

Okay.NOW..










































Sorry..no flash. I didn't want to spook the mommy....


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Awww, a bunch of little "Luckettes"! :love2


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

You shouldn't have to take them to the vet before they're 8 weeks old (unless they get ill). They should be dewormed for roundworms before 21 days of age. I don't know what drugs you have for this in the US but it should be a dewormer with pyrantel. Your vet can probably tell you what's suitable to use.

Congratulations!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Lucky looks to be so proud of herself, and she should be since she has some beautiful babies.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok I want one!!!!! They are sooo cute!!! Babies are always sooo cute!!!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

mstx said:


> Ok I want one!!!!! They are sooo cute!!! Babies are always sooo cute!!!


I second that!!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

hypertweeky said:


> mstx said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I want one!!!!! They are sooo cute!!! Babies are always sooo cute!!!
> ...



i third that!!!! adorable =D


----------

